# Snowy is pregnant



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

As confirmed this morning by an ultrasound. I didn't get a copy of the photo but they aren't nearly as well developed as the other sonogram posted today by Lucy Owns Me. :smpullhair: :smheat: Vet says there are four.

The vet estimates they are something like 25 to 30 days along... so this is quite a discrepancy between what the original owner told us (Aug 9th give or take a few days). Since she has a growth and needs to be spayed, we will try to do a C section when she is at term... but we need a better idea of how far along they are... So either next Friday or the following Monday, we will take her back for a xray. I understand their bones get calcium at 45 days which we could use as a marker. And I need to find that particular thermometer again for you know what... :smpullhair:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

OH :aktion033: I hope everything moves along well and if you need any help or have any questions I'm here and have whelped many litters :smilie_daumenpos: I hope Snowy delivers 4 healthy beautiful pups! 

Thank you for giving her a loving home!

Andrea


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> As confirmed this morning by an ultrasound. I didn't get a copy of the photo but they aren't nearly as well developed as the other sonogram posted today by Lucy Owns Me. :smpullhair: :smheat: Vet says there are four.
> 
> The vet estimates they are something like 25 to 30 days along... so this is quite a discrepancy between what the original owner told us (Aug 9th give or take a few days). Since she has a growth and needs to be spayed, we will try to do a C section when she is at term... but we need a better idea of how far along they are... So either next Friday or the following Monday, we will take her back for a xray. I understand their bones get calcium at 45 days which we could use as a marker. And I need to find that particular thermometer again for you know what... :smpullhair:[/B]


I'm sorry that you are having to deal with this!! The pics I posted today were from an XRay, not the ultrasound. Caddy did have an ultrasound today but I didn't get any pics from that, those are so hard to see anyway! For me, this is a thrilling and exciting time and something I planned very carefully, I cant' even imagine how frustrating it is for you. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Bless Snowy's little heart...and your's and Peg's enormous ones. Please keep us posted.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> As confirmed this morning by an ultrasound. I didn't get a copy of the photo but they aren't nearly as well developed as the other sonogram posted today by Lucy Owns Me. :smpullhair: :smheat: Vet says there are four.
> 
> The vet estimates they are something like 25 to 30 days along... so this is quite a discrepancy between what the original owner told us (Aug 9th give or take a few days). Since she has a growth and needs to be spayed, we will try to do a C section when she is at term... but we need a better idea of how far along they are... So either next Friday or the following Monday, we will take her back for a xray. I understand their bones get calcium at 45 days which we could use as a marker. And I need to find that particular thermometer again for you know what... :smpullhair:[/B]


Bless your and Snowy's heart. I am not trying to scare you but have you considered letting her have them natural. With C-Sections you are taking the risk of mom not wanting to except the puppies. I will be more than happy to talk to you about all of it and be here if you need me. I know you are scared and you have every right to be. Please feel free to PM me and I will give you my phone number just in case. I also have a suggestion for you if you do decide to go ahead with the section but I dont think that everyone would appreciate the graphics of it with me explaining it to you here.

Good luck sweetie and know that we are here.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=441128
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just a foster parent. The C-section was Mary Palmer and her vet's idea. I believe the thought is that they can take care of the growth she has, and spay her so this never happens again... all in one procedure. Also... it gets Peg and I out of the midwife business... :new_shocked: although we are going to be getting plenty of practice anyway... just in case. Snowy has had multiple liters and I believe the thought is she will know what to do. My vet was in agreement... and I simply do not feel qualified to get in there and argue otherwise.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I know Snowy will be fine. She's in the best hands possible. I am so thankful for you and Peg.

Thoughts and Prayers will continue for Snowy and the pups. I pray they are healthy and the pregnancy goes smoothly.

I also take comfort in knowing we have so many knowlegable people on this forum, who will help us through this, with advice and prayers. :grouphug: 

And you're absolutely right Steve. Only the males can be little Snowballs, so the females will be little Snowflakes  

Did you find your thermometer yet? Poor Steve. Give my love to Peg.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=441154
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am glad that you have everything lined up. I had forgotten about the growth. That is totally understandable. And Mary Palmer definately knows what she is doing. Thanks for everything that you are doing for this baby.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Snowy's had puppies before, hasn't she? At least she's not a first time mom.

I pray all goes well and that she gets spayed and her tumor surgery, and she finds the forever home she deserves with no more pregancies!


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

I agree with Becky on the point of her possible refusing the pups after a c-section. 

Why does the vet suggest a C-section? 

I edited my post to say I am sure you are in very capable hands and they will do the best thing for her. It is a very kind thing for you to help that baby out. I will pray for you and her.

Nancy


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awww Steve it sure looks like your little family is about to grow, bless you and Peg for all you are doing for little Snowy :grouphug: I pray that all goes well for her and the puppies are healthy and also that her tumor can be removed successfully giving her a chance at a normal, healthy, happy life :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Snowy's had puppies before, hasn't she? At least she's not a first time mom.
> 
> I pray all goes well and that she gets spayed and her tumor surgery, and she finds the forever home she deserves with no more pregancies![/B]



Yes Marj, this is Snowy's 3rd, and last, pregnancy. Bless her heart. She will have her whole future ahead of her, in a loving, warm home. Yup, she can lay around and do nothing. Just enjoy life.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">Dang...I was really hoping she wouldn't be pg. Thanks so much Peg & Steve for taking Snowy, knowing this may be a possiblity. Wish I lived closer so I could help. Although come to think of it, I have no experience so I guess I wouldn't be much help. And thinking of the thermometer...glad I'm not closer! LOL (just kidding!) You guys will do great!!</span>


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for the update, Steve. I know this is what you didn't want, but Snowy is really in good hands. Don't worry, we're all here for you and wishing the very best for sweet little Snowy.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Thanks for the update, Steve. I know this is what you didn't want, but Snowy is really in good hands. Don't worry, we're all here for you and wishing the very best for sweet little Snowy.[/B]



To be honest Linda, I have some mixed feelings about it. You may have noticed near panic in a couple of my posts.... :smpullhair: It is scary for Peg and I and it clearly is not the ideal situation for Snowy either. But at the same time, I've always been curious about this entire process. 

So I guess in one way... I get to experience the entire puppy birth process... and at the same time... what happened here isn't my fault...  So I get to retain my smug attitude about it all... :biggrin: 



On a parallel, Peg's daughter had a little baby boy yesterday in Milwaukee, which is where Peg is for the next few days.... Since she isn't here... this is where she normally would look at me and shake her head while muttering... "Did you really say what I heard you say"?....


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:grouphug: I am actually looking forward to seeing pictures of the babies.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

To be honest Linda, I have some mixed feelings about it. You may have noticed near panic in a couple of my posts.... It is scary for Peg and I and it clearly is not the ideal situation for Snowy either. But at the same time, I've always been curious about this entire process. 

So I guess in one way... I get to experience the entire puppy birth process... and at the same time... what happened here isn't my fault... So I get to retain my smug attitude about it all... 

My kids had Holland Drop Eared Bunnies and I learned fast that not knowing what you were doing was a big mistake. Making an error about the sex of the bunny didn't help either.

I agree with you 100%. What is going to happen with the puppies?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> My kids had Holland Drop Eared Bunnies and I learned fast that not knowing what you were doing was a big mistake. Making an error about the sex of the bunny didn't help either.
> 
> I agree with you 100%. What is going to happen with the puppies?[/B]



Deborah, the puppies will remain under Steve, Peg, and NMR's care until they are fully vetted, ie; all shots, neuter/spay, all health issues dealt with. After all is in check, they will be placed for adoption through NMR. 

So Steve and Peg will have "grand-puppies" hanging around for several months.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I really feel I need to make a suggestion to hopefully help with mom bonding with the puppies but do not want to gross anyone out. So I will do it like this.

*Do not read below this line if you have a week stomach.*
*********************************************************************************
*

When they take Snowy to have the C-Section have them take an old towel or receiving blanket. Have the doctor put one of the placenta on the blanket and get it all over the towel/blanket. Discard the placenta. Put the blanket in a zip lock bag and place in refrigerator until mom starts coming out from under the anesthesia. Once mom is coming around take from fridge to get to room temp. Then take the soiled blanket/towel and rub every pup all over with it. Especially around the privates and rectum. This is done to kick the motherly instinct in because she does not realise that she had babies. And the placenta is what normally kicks motherly instincts in with normal deliveries. 

Please forgive me if I have turned any one's stomach, but I KNOW that doing this really helps with mom's bonding with her puppies after a C-Section.

Best of luck to all involved.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I really feel I need to make a suggestion to hopefully help with mom bonding with the puppies but do not want to gross anyone out. So I will do it like this.
> 
> *Do not read below this line if you have a week stomach.*
> *********************************************************************************
> ...


Oh, that's not gross at all. It's actually very interesting, and makes sense. This is a learning process for us. Snowy is having puppies, and is having a c-section, I'm sure Steve and Peg appreciate all info which will help Snowy and the pups. Whatever we can do to help them. 

Now here's something gross. The City, I live in, is Placentia, yep even with the "I", most pronounce it placenta. So I'm living in the city of afterbirth ~ LOL


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Good luck to you with the puppies. IMO Thermometers are worthless I think. My mom's let me know when they are ready with their body language. But you are new at this and are not familiar with Snowy's habits. I've had C-sections and have not had any problems with the moms taking their puppies especially if its not their first time. Once they wake up and know what is going on. Just make sure you have something to give her for pain for the first 3 to 4 days. 
Congratulations on your new human baby!!!!!
Tina


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=441423
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahah Deb I had a hard time with that suburb ... Pla-sen-shia ... Pla-sen-tia ...Pla-sen-ta .. all sounds liek afterbirth for me.

Here is something really really gross ... I was one of those baby birth shows and they acutally made pate' with the afterbirth and fed it spread on crackers to the guest who came to their home to see the new baby .... barffffffffffffffffff ... I saw that programme not once - but twice .... full of nutrients they said.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=441430
> 
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>QUOTE(Suzy's Mom @ Sep 21 2007, 10:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=441423


<div class='quotemain'>I really feel I need to make a suggestion to hopefully help with mom bonding with the puppies but do not want to gross anyone out. So I will do it like this.

NOTHING!!

 :smtease:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=441502
> 
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>
> ...



:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

You guys are crackin' me up!!!

I'm off to Albertson's for some crackers ~ LMAO


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=441558
> 
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>
> ...


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: *jaw dropped* And I thought I was being gross. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=441609
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: *jaw dropped* And I thought I was being gross. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Okay you guys are :wacko1: .......................WOW,.... what a visual...........ah YUCK! :smrofl:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think I prefer the custom of putting it into the ground
and then planting a tree over it rather than
placenta ala pate`.
Ewwwww!

The only thing I ever found with c-section moms is you
have to be careful they are fully recovered from the
anesthesia so they don't trample or hurt the babies.
Introduce them gradually and she should be fine.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> I think I prefer the custom of putting it into the ground
> and then planting a tree over it rather than
> placenta ala pate`.
> Ewwwww!
> ...


Brit that is a new one for me. What was it suppose to do fertilize the tree? :w00t:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Ok this has nothing really to do with poor Snowy's delivery ... but

YOU ASKED !!! :new_shocked: 
http://www.geocities.com/virtualbirth/placenta.html


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Ok this has nothing really to do with poor Snowy's delivery ... but
> 
> YOU ASKED !!!
> http://www.geocities.com/virtualbirth/placenta.html[/B]



:new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :smpullhair:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Steve,

Thanks to you and wife for taking in mommy and her soon to be pups. I'm sure it's exciting and frighting all at the same time. We'll all be anxiously awaiting more new about mommy.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

why did I have to read the replies...*vomits* *checks off breakfast on the menu* yep not gonna eat anything now :HistericalSmiley: 

Becky's suggestion is correct and something I would do too :smilie_daumenpos:


----------

